# Rosharron



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys and gals I have heard rumors of a new offroad park that opened in Rosharron at 288 and 1462 (not the hog hole) but can't find any info on it. Is it just a rumor or is it really there, if so has anybody been that can post up a ride report?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't even know if it's still open. It was very small. Mainly for trucks


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*hog pit or hog hole*

Joey I think you are talking about teh hog hole or hog pit whatever it's called..... this place supposedly just opened about a month ago. 
I think I will take a drive out there Sunday and take a look, I li9ve in Pearland so no big deal and I need to hit tractor supply anyway in alvin.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I live in Alvin just off 1462. I didn't know there was a place down the in Rosharon. I'll prolly take a ride this week to check it out. I'll give a report if I make it that way.

Mike


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the place the OP is talking about is located about 1 mile west of 288 on 1942. I passed by it this past summer and it looked like people were having fun. Passed by there about 2 months ago and It was all over grown like it haven't been used in a while. Maybe since then they re opened it


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*thanks*

appreciate the info and yes please post up any info you come across.... always looking for places to ride that are close to Pearland.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Finally made it out that way and couldn't find a thing. If it is out there it doesn't have any signs and no patrons! So I would have to say it doesn't exist anymore, unless I just missed it, but I really don't think it's out there.


Mike


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

no longer open


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for the info... deer season is over so it's time to start playing again! Migt try the new place out that directions that was mentioned in another thread on here.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

like some others said i think they closed it down...i live just a few min down the road and every time i drove by there it didnt look to great..was very small and not to many people used it..havent seen anything going on there in a good while


----------

